# What gets you to the Mtns?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a older audi(non quattro) that i didnt think would hack it this winter, so i sold it and picked this thing up! going to be no stopping me from powder days this year


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i will mourn for your wallet. hope theres money left to ride after filling that bitch up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Public Transportation is key for getting around Korea especially during the winter. Plus the bus is free to the resort from downtown so I usually just jump on it and go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i will mourn for your wallet. hope theres money left to ride after filling that bitch up.


ya i've definatly noticed that. For a 6cyl it sure eats gas


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Staff bus


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

04 grand am

but my lease is up in july and i think i want to drive a minivan


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> ya i've definatly noticed that. For a 6cyl it sure eats gas


Those tires are probably eating your gas mileage, going to smaller tires or high gear ratio will probably help you out.


F-150 gets me back and forth


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

a lowered '01 Honda Prelude.

Yeah, winter tires and snow plows are my saviors


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> I had a older audi(non quattro) that i didnt think would hack it this winter, so i sold it and picked this thing up! going to be no stopping me from powder days this year



That Heep looks extremely familiar, Colorado4x4.org?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i will mourn for your wallet. hope theres money left to ride after filling that bitch up.


I actually drive one of those right now, and for a 4x4 they get great mileage for the power they do have, I drive a 4cyl 4Runner normally, but it needs work right now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> That Heep looks extremely familiar, Colorado?


yea im in denver/aurora, i just got it from a guy in thornton


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobbo3234 said:


> Those tires are probably eating your gas mileage, going to smaller tires or high gear ratio will probably help you out.
> 
> 
> F-150 gets me back and forth


ya the guy who did the lift work never changed the front gearing from stock, so i cant even use the 4wd until i get it change which sould only cost about $500 and that should improve my gas mileage a lot, i hope


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If he geared the rear according to tire size it's as good as it's going to get. Even if you gear the front correctly that will not help with mileage, but you will have 4wd, which eats more gas anyway. Try a full size chevy with a 350, you will love your Jeeps gas mileage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> If he geared the rear according to tire size it's as good as it's going to get. Even if you gear the front correctly that will not help with mileage, but you will have 4wd, which eats more gas anyway. Try a full size chevy with a 350, you will love your Jeeps gas mileage.


good point. if u ever want to carpool to the mtns hit me up.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha I would but I live in the mountains :cheeky4: . J/K, I live about 10-15 minutes from Loveland. I'm stoked we are finally getting snow, maybe the mountains will open up some runs and the human slalom course will dissipate. If you want to ride Loveland I'm down, I may actually be getting a 5 mountain pass as well here if I get a job I applied for last week. I like your avatar


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Subaru Impreza gets the job done well.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My girlfriend has an older Impreza, that is one fun car, until you need to plow the thing through 2 feet of snow, thats when we take the 4Runner. I swear that little car was meant for racing sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Haha I would but I live in the mountains :cheeky4: . J/K, I live about 10-15 minutes from Loveland. I'm stoked we are finally getting snow, maybe the mountains will open up some runs and the human slalom course will dissipate. If you want to ride Loveland I'm down, I may actually be getting a 5 mountain pass as well here if I get a job I applied for last week. I like your avatar


i think they stop selling the 5 mtn this week dont they? I know they stopped selling it at colorado ski and golf. haha thanks on the avatar, if i get a chance to ride with ya we will have to stop at a few smoke shacks:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Jeep Grand Cherokee... It's a friend of mines but we flatten the back seats and put a mattress down. That's especially fun when there are more girls going than guys. 

Come to think of it, I've never actually brought my own car on a boarding trip. '96 Civic Coupe. Not a lot of room in that little thing.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My 350Z gets me to the mountain. As for getting UP the mountain...uhh, guess I'll walk?

Anyways, my orange seats make it all worth it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> i think they stop selling the 5 mtn this week dont they? I know they stopped selling it at colorado ski and golf. haha thanks on the avatar, if i get a chance to ride with ya we will have to stop at a few smoke shacks:thumbsup:


Well I'm 90% sure I've got a job at Christy Sports and as an employee they give you a 5 mountain pass that includes mtn. biking at Keystone in the summer. I don't think it matter when I get employed there either. I have a pass to Loveland anyway.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

06 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon with hard top mounted Thule box. Only updated so far are 32" wheels, HardRock bumpers, and a 1" body lift.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> My 350Z gets me to the mountain. As for getting UP the mountain...uhh, guess I'll walk?
> 
> Anyways, my orange seats make it all worth it.



I wouldn't let that thing out in the snow or rain. You're crazy.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> My 350Z gets me to the mountain. As for getting UP the mountain...uhh, guess I'll walk?
> 
> Anyways, my orange seats make it all worth it.


That thing actually moves in snow????
I'm rockin it out with my 03 Grand Am but would like to get into something awd or 4wd.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, I think I get it. You are proud of the little sports car and just wanted us to see it. That's cool. Nice car! Now, can I say that I don't think you could have picked a more stupid vehicle to post on a snowboard forum. Well, a classic 240Z might have been worse. But I actually think I could have gotten a rack to fit on the 240-280Z series.





Flick Montana said:


> My 350Z gets me to the mountain. As for getting UP the mountain...uhh, guess I'll walk?
> 
> Anyways, my orange seats make it all worth it.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

Indeed. Sitting in Dayton Ohio just waiting for either snow or Aaron's graduation to then head over to DC. I think the latter will occur first!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

swmike said:


> OK, I think I get it. You are proud of the little sports car and just wanted us to see it. That's cool. Nice car! Now, can I say that I don't think you could have picked a more stupid vehicle to post on a snowboard forum. Well, a classic 240Z might have been worse. But I actually think I could have gotten a rack to fit on the 240-280Z series.


haha, as much as I appreciate a harsh post, it was pretty unwarranted.

Depends on where you do most of your boarding and how you drive, cuz I'm sure his car is only marginally worse off than mine, yet I havent had a single issue. A good set of winter tires go a long way, and anywhere I've driven to go boarding (buffalo, NY, north ontario, or vermont) a 4X4 with 20" of ground clearance is completely unnecessary.

that being said, I wouldn't attempt to drive through the rocky mountains.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

unwarranted? OK, pick a car style, type, etc that is demonstrably worse! Yea, that's what I thought. Sure you can get to most resorts on less than mine, but a 350Z pretty much defines the other side of the spectrum.

I was defining the best you could have to go ride. And that was sort of my criteria when I came out here - to pay cash for something that would take me anywhere anytime. Done. Subaru's are indeed nice. But you need to check the weather report before you take off... or at least know how frequently the plows go through.

But I learned last summer that to hit the major mountains in southern CO I had indeed found the perfect vehicle to get around the hairpin turns and over most any obstacles. We'll now have to try the new treads on snow - but on loose gravel at grade - they do really well.





kri$han said:


> haha, as much as I appreciate a harsh post, it was pretty unwarranted.
> 
> Depends on where you do most of your boarding and how you drive, cuz I'm sure his car is only marginally worse off than mine, yet I havent had a single issue. A good set of winter tires go a long way, and anywhere I've driven to go boarding (buffalo, NY, north ontario, or vermont) a 4X4 with 20" of ground clearance is completely unnecessary.
> 
> that being said, I wouldn't attempt to drive through the rocky mountains.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

That sounds like fun! I'll send you a shot when I find a snowbank to drive through, around, under, over...

4x4 does indeed mean something when you are in a 5 ft snowbank. Did it last year. Stick it in 4-L with front/rear lockers and you will be moving. Or... hook up the winch (which I really should get) and use both to pull you and that Subaru further down the hill out!

It is all alot of fun!




mpdsnowman said:


> The most humerous part is them realizing their 4 wheel, all wheel whatever drive means nothing when your 15-25 yards off the road in 5 feet of snow:laugh:


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

Carmen - Dude, we will change that notion fast when you get out here!!! We'll take a nice little ride around Telluride or Ouray and see whatcha think. True enough that riding on ice at 70mph with other nuts in the lane on either side is dicey. But... well, we'll just wait and demo it.

BTW _ Just had a call from oldMike - he's looking at late January to come out. What are your dates again?




mpdsnowman said:


> Its funny. Being I live in perhaps one of the harshest winter driving conditions around I see alot of this "ive got an suv so I wont get stuck" mentality...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Its funny. Being I live in perhaps one of the harshest winter driving conditions around I see alot of this "ive got an suv so I wont get stuck" mentality...
> 
> My mountain has a long road to it. Not steep in all places. The most dangerous part is the strech at the beginning...or end whichever way you are driving. It is flat however the severe east coast wind drifts form over the road between knolls and barren fields. If U dont know its there you are point blank driving into disaster. Every time I am leaving during our real winter season one always sees a car ohhhh about 15 yards off the road into the snow stuck severely..guess what cars I see:laugh:
> 
> Explorers, Cherokee's, Suburbans..Why??? because physics takes over. When you travel 50mph on dry pavement and instantly hit a snow covered road of about 30 yards, thats enough to send any vehicle off the road. The most humerous part is them realizing their 4 wheel, all wheel whatever drive means nothing when your 15-25 yards off the road in 5 feet of snow:laugh:


I drive a 4Runner because I go 4wheeling in the Summer. I drive the Cherokee because I got it for free. SOME people do need 4x4s, if I didn't go wheeling in the summer I'd have a Subaru Impreza, atleast I can still drive my girlfriends :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Well I'm 90% sure I've got a job at Christy Sports and as an employee they give you a 5 mountain pass that includes mtn. biking at Keystone in the summer. I don't think it matter when I get employed there either. I have a pass to Loveland anyway.


Nice! i got the 3 mtn when i worked at colorado ski and golf, but quit about two weeks ago and they still havent cancelled my pass:dunno: I called vail resorts to see if it was still active today and it is, then i told them they spelt my name wrong and added a few letters so im hoping it doesnt get cancelled this season


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

swmike said:


> OK, I think I get it. You are proud of the little sports car and just wanted us to see it. That's cool. Nice car! Now, can I say that I don't think you could have picked a more stupid vehicle to post on a snowboard forum. Well, a classic 240Z might have been worse. But I actually think I could have gotten a rack to fit on the 240-280Z series.



Wow, I don't think I understand what you're saying. I live in Indiana, not the Yukon. My car is perfectly drivable all but about 2 months of the year. My board will stick out of the trunk, but at least I have fun driving. Sorry if you don't like it, but I quite enjoy my little car. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> Nice! i got the 3 mtn when i worked at colorado ski and golf, but quit about two weeks ago and they still havent cancelled my pass:dunno: I called vail resorts to see if it was still active today and it is, then i told them they spelt my name wrong and added a few letters so im hoping it doesnt get cancelled this season


Just go with it and if they cancel it call and bitch :laugh: . I don't think they will cancel it until atleast the first of the year if they do at all, but maybe not until summer season starts.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

I think I agreed - nice car! But just about the worst imaginable for getting to the resorts with a board, in winter weather. Careful riding with that trunk open - fumes come right up the back end and in to the car.



Flick Montana said:


> Wow, I don't think I understand what you're saying. I live in Indiana, not the Yukon. My car is perfectly drivable all but about 2 months of the year. My board will stick out of the trunk, but at least I have fun driving. Sorry if you don't like it, but I quite enjoy my little car. :dunno:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I drive a 4Runner because I go 4wheeling in the Summer. I drive the Cherokee because I got it for free. SOME people do need 4x4s, if I didn't go wheeling in the summer I'd have a Subaru Impreza, atleast I can still drive my girlfriends :cheeky4:


Thats wicked... I've always wanted to try that, cuz I spend my summers on asphalt tracks. 6am hauling a set of tires with zero treads (slicks FTW!) and tools galore for a day of lapping... oh how I will miss summer...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

swmike said:


> I think I agreed - nice car! But just about the worst imaginable for getting to the resorts with a board, in winter weather. Careful riding with that trunk open - fumes come right up the back end and in to the car.


The most snow we ever get here is about 6 inches at a time and it pretty much shuts down the city. On the open, winding roads of Indiana's back country, the LAST thing I was to be in is an SUV or truck. I got my car based only on the car, not whether it would go up the mountains. I can't drive big vehicles so I'll never own a truck. If we go camping or need to pack for a short vacation, we just take my fiancees Kia. It isn't the most exciting car, but it has a back seat, hehe.

I've always been a sports car person. My last car was a sports car and my next car will be a sports car.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Thats wicked... I've always wanted to try that, cuz I spend my summers on asphalt tracks. 6am hauling a set of tires with zero treads (slicks FTW!) and tools galore for a day of lapping... oh how I will miss summer...


Not nearly as much as I miss winter and can't wait for it to start already.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok well I went from this little lowered, high powered beast:









To an 07 Mazda CX-7. I now save that Protege for weekends and honda hunting


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh look a car!

never seen one of those before!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Paolo I would bet you haven't seen one of those cars before... 5000 made globally


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i might get a mild spanking.... but i couldn't give a monkey's uncle.

i mean i used to want a motor... but then i got into motorbikes (where theyreally did used to have limited runs of machines, like the Honda NR750 for eg.)

but then i moved to London and just used the underground. for sure, i can appreciate the benefits of having a car, but when all things like price, inconvenience and traffic wardens are considered..... *'meh' *is as passionate as i get about them!

and maybe it is coz outside my office righ now, there are porsche carreras and bentley continentals all over the bloody posh as fuck neighbourhood? and 'the car' remains as seemingly unaffordable as ever....

(i did have fun getting that honda civic up onto 2 wheels down snuset blvd tho! heheheee! 
them farking stoodents never asked for a lift off me again! rah!)


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I hear you, and when I lived in NYC I didn't even want to own a car. Once I moved back to the burbs I had to scratch that itch again. I used to run a car stereo/accessories/customization company in a prior life so it was just a matter of time before I bought something like that Mazda. I'm not impressed by the super lux cars with all the bull shit they add and the six figure price tags. That Protege cost me under 20K and then with all the bullshit I've dumped into still works out to under 50K and I will beat up a carrera in that car, been there done that, 4s, regular anything but the real exotic Porsches like the GT1 and GT2 or the Turbo. I eat 350z's like Flicks for breakfast and then spit out WRX's for lunch. It's a shame though the woman in my life is making me get rid of the car and become more practical. What that means to me is I'll either buy a real project car to keep me occupied, or move to my 2 wheel bretheren and pick up some sort of monster sport bike and get my adrenaline rush from that in the summer


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i might get a mild spanking.... but i couldn't give a monkey's uncle.
> 
> i mean i used to want a motor... but then i got into motorbikes (where theyreally did used to have limited runs of machines, like the Honda NR750 for eg.)
> 
> ...


if not owning a car ( or just having 1 between me and my wife) was an option i would jump on it. no public trans outside of major cities here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Just go with it and if they cancel it call and bitch :laugh: . I don't think they will cancel it until atleast the first of the year if they do at all, but maybe not until summer season starts.


ya i went to breck yesterday, called a few days before and told them i lost my pass and to cancel it and that they spelled my name wrong on it, and added a few letters, went and got a new pass and its completely different, new # and instead of it saying EMPLOYEE all over it, it just says Adult. i think im straight


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i might get a mild spanking.... but i couldn't give a monkey's uncle.
> 
> i mean i used to want a motor... but then i got into motorbikes (where theyreally did used to have limited runs of machines, like the Honda NR750 for eg.)
> 
> ...


Maybe its an english thing, because I couldn't give a rats ass either!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

*1987 Celica GT-S*

That's how I roll ha ha. 20 years old, but still a damn good car! Never had a problem climbing the canyon to SNOWBIRD


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i've got a subaru forester, shes a beast. Fits everyone and all there gear. Kinda sucks on gas, but shes great in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

'01 subaru impreza 2.5rs. just fitted dunlop wintersport m3's on em along with my now permanent winter rims. i was gonna raise the suspension some, but i just softened it up instead to the softest setting and it got me through this past weekend's storm fairly well. before on summer performance tires i was getting 350miles to the tank... who knows with these winter tires.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I drive a Honda Element. That toaster is the best rig ive had in the snow except maybe my outback. It goes great here and in Northern VT a 2' storm is nothing. We just finished our 1st of the year. It drives like a car but its got huge head room and all kinds of space. Also got the plastic floors that are easy to clean and if you fold one seat out of the way in the back and the other one flat then youve got a nice indoor couch for you and a bud to put on your boots out of the weather.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

01 chevrolet blazer...love it. i hit an effing antelope when i was driving through new mexico this summer(i dont see why people hunt them you can get one or two a day on that highway for a lot less work) and i got that fixed and put a new front end on it...looks pretty sweet. I've been thinking about throwing some bigger tires on it and lifing it up about 2-4 inches. I also need to replace my speakers, half of them are blown...i like loud music.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

2005 Scion XB - lugs the gear and booms the tunes, also turn off the ETC and she is tons of fun to slide around in.

Sorry, no shots of her in the 12" of fresh powder we just got dumped on us, no camera at the present


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

lol, "you're officially pimped". lights and systems aren't really my thing, but i've always loved what people have done with ther xB's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks man, She is so much fun, and lots of interior room. I think it's due to some sort of pact with the devil or something, 'cuz they look little from the outside. And that hide away sub pounds out the bass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Do those come with awd?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

No it's FWD only, but I have not had a single problem with it. With good snow tires it handels great, and I've seen 4wd rigs slide around more than she does.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

cool...I may look at one when I decide to get rid of the s10


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I highly recomend it, though I'm not a fan of the 08 model (v6, MPG not that greatm I get 33-34MPG and wierd shift mount). They'd be perfect in the south (I'm a NC boy myself)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

well I'm hoping to move back north...that's why I'll be getting rid of the s10 in favor of something that will handle the winters better. It's a 99 xtreme (rwd)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Awe, RWD is not New England winter friendly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Im looking for a ski bus to hook me up this winter weekends if you all know of one hit me up

peace

Bigwhite


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Bigwhite said:


> Im looking for a ski bus to hook me up this winter weekends if you all know of one hit me up
> 
> peace
> 
> Bigwhite



I bet if we knew what state you were in we could be a better help :laugh: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

95 civic si hatchback with bridgestone blizzaks and a thule roof rack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Love the Blizak, wont drive on anything else (I had a blowout in my sisters car with some cheep snow tires yesterday)


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

2004 Civic VP, basically above the DX model with auto and A/C...neither of which I want or need. There isn't too much snow over here, so it handles alrite for the most part...except for well, when theres snow then I slide around a bit.

Although now that I actually have a board, space in the car just got a lot smaller...usually go with 3-4 other people, guess not anymore.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

g35x AWD and my thule rack.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

RWD all the way...for drifting and old school powerslides, old beater nissian pu and volvo wagon...have only chained up twice in 6 years on the 542 East...its all about skills.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

stock subaru impreza wagon (04), with Yakima crossbars and Big PowderHound


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

02 Subaru Outback Wagon, good mileage, tons of room, and space for 4 boards on the Yakima rack on top. I use it like a locker, the gear stays in there for those quick trips to the local spot. I've had tons of vehicles, mostly off road oriented trucks and jeeps. This is perfect for what I do now.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Dodge Dakata Quad Cab 4x4. No futzin' with roof racks or stink. Boards, smelly wet gear, and road killed dinner finds get locked in the bed beneath the fiberglass cap. Great in snow, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Stunter what was wrong with the Audi? I drive a lowered GSR and I've been worried about taking it up into the mountains. (I was actually thinking of buying an A4 as a second car that I could drive to the mountains) When I lived in Colorado I was driving my civic and it was a little scary. Anyone ever have a bad experience driving an import up to Bachelor or Whistler?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

This sport is gettin' expensive, lol! First, I need to spend money on a set of prescription goggles or glasses. I've also got azzpads and wrist guards on the way. Not to mention the need for a helmet.

And NOW, I'm going to have to pony up for a new ride, because after this season is done, no way am I going to just want to take the bus up to Cypress to ride, and my current car (350Z) is sure as hell not going to cut it. I'll have to look into an old beater AWD for cheap, like an old Jeep.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Snowblower said:


> This sport is gettin' expensive, lol! First, I need to spend money on a set of prescription goggles or glasses. I've also got azzpads and wrist guards on the way. Not to mention the need for a helmet.
> 
> And NOW, I'm going to have to pony up for a new ride, because after this season is done, no way am I going to just want to take the bus up to Cypress to ride, and my current car (350Z) is sure as hell not going to cut it. I'll have to look into an old beater AWD for cheap, like an old Jeep.


Consider a late 90s Subaru wagon. They're fairly cheap if you find one in Seattle or something close by across the border.
Mine will go pretty much through anything this winter has dumped on the east coast, including last nights 1 foot of snow-storm
But make sure you get winter tires, no matter the car.


----------

